# Child Domain DNS Server



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I have setup a child domain in my environment.

What should be the preferred DNS Server for the Servers in the environment? The Child domain DC or the Parent DC?

Which one should I make and why?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Noobs (Oct 21, 2013)

I think you can choose The Parent One as DNS server.Or if you set up another seperate dns server for the network you can choose it. Anyways if you set up an additional domain controller give the alternative dns as that one also. Because of the round robin program in dns once the dc downs you will be automatically prompted to additional domain controller.


----------

